# Colonial Recipes :)



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

found this site and have made a few items.
gotta read through it though cuz of the way the recipes read and what ingredients they refer to.
like 'loaf sugar' which is really sugar that has hardened you have to chip off what you need. lol
anyway, enjoy.
Colonial Recipes


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh how cool! Thank you!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:thankyou:

Very nice ... I love the ol recipes.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That sounds like a whole list of rainy day projects...BTW-where does one purchase "sea moss"?


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

good question Jason. I figured i would use oatmeal however the recipe says the taste isn't that good? lol I did make the mulligen stew tho. yummy!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

For those who would like to taste what loaf sugar is like the closest thing I've found is Piloncillo(spelling here) Mexican sugar. it is a cone of hard brown low processed sugar that is used quite a bit in older type Mexican cooking... I became friends with one of the families that rented across the way(old farm house with two apartments) and she hardly spoke English but she taught me several different things and one was the cone sugar.. I love the flavor in somethings. it is like a richer brown sugar than ours. And I taught her my Italian tomato sauce and several different things to do with it.. Their whole family loved baked pasta dishes.

I've learned a few things from going to the small "reenactments" about how people lived during wars and the Fort Michilimackinaw. Indian encampments and trapper camps.. I don't know if they still do that kind of thing or not but many of the things they did are close to that site's cooking. 
I would love to go to Colonial Williamsburg and stay a week and learn/teach the cooking there.


----------



## bassmasterskip (Apr 10, 2010)

*Colonial Recipes*

What a great post Some new eats to try Thanks


----------

